# Are you a really jumpy person, or do you scare easily?



## pink (Oct 13, 2010)

i am, to the point where it's sort of embarrassing.
at work, these guys are always poking me to get a reaction- which is always a scream and a jump. even if someone whispers in my ear unexpectedly i will get scared and jump. People think it's cute/ funny but it can be very annoying when i always do it. i try to laugh along but at the same time I’m trying to tell myself to calm down.

i once screamed so loud everyone in my vicinity stared at me. i was like :blank and buried my face in my hands. this was only after i was unexpectedly met by my friend, who got my attention my calling my name.:doh

was wondering if this had anything to do with anxiety. 

so does this happen to you too?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm jumpy. Walking down street and some vehicle honks extra loud = jump! It's embarrassing and always spikes my anxiety as I then worry about people laughing at me.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I am also the type that will scare easily, but can't say my jumping is trough the roof, although I get a good scare, sometimes I yell too when I am scared


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm pretty jumpy, i don't so much get scared though.

I remember an incident about 4 or 5 years ago during work experience for school. (hospitality, food service) I was waiting in the back kitchen and one of the chefs dropped a pan, i jumped like a bomb went off.

What made it worse was my friend who was working with them, he told me how the chefs were imitating it and laughing at me.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

I am usually day dreaming about things to much to be scared but if I am immersed in something such as a game or movie I can be made jump if unsuspecting.

Pink you are so easily startled haha!


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not so much jumpy as defensive. If somebody sneaks up behind me, makes a loud noise etc, Ill immediately defend myself, or reach for a weapon haha.
Ok no, not THAT bad, but the first thought that goes though my head, is 'MUST defend myself at all costs'! (though I have been known to grab a nearby spatula if somebody takes me by surprise) 
One time I got a big hug from behind and I automatically tried to disarm the person. 
So I suppose Im easily startled if I'm caught in my own world.


----------



## Day 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> I'm not so much jumpy as defensive. If somebody sneaks up behind me, makes a loud noise etc, Ill immediately defend myself, or reach for a weapon haha.
> Ok no, not THAT bad, but the first thought that goes though my head, is 'MUST defend myself at all costs'! (though I have been known to grab a nearby spatula if somebody takes me by surprise)
> One time I got a big hug from behind and I automatically tried to disarm the person.
> So I suppose Im easily startled if I'm caught in my own world.


I'm in the same category as River is. Though coworkers and friends know not to seek up on me. I've have been in fiascos where I have swung after being startled. (this is an HR nightmare)

Freken ninjas man I tell yea! So yea I'm a little jumpy and yes it fuels my anxiety.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm like that. The bad thing is is that if something ever scares me suddenly, I almost past out, which really sucks.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I jump so easily my sister enjoys taking advantage of it.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I'm jumpy. Walking down street and some vehicle honks extra loud = jump! It's embarrassing and always spikes my anxiety as I then worry about people laughing at me.


I get freaked out if a car starts when i'm not expecting it...now THAT is embarrassing...I think it totally has to do with anxiety. Fear of other people watching you makes you very uncomfortable.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I am jumpy too and absolutely hate when someone figures it out and keeps scaring me. Its resulted in a few confrontations telling them to back the **** off! 

I think its just my calm nature where my guard is let down most of the time. Last instance I can remember was when I was getting gas and had the pump so it would pump by itself and shut off once its done. It shut off and the click was enough to make me jump.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yes, I'm totally like this! the most embarrassing incident I can think of happened at a funeral I went to where there was a 21-gun salute. I was trying to prepare myself but the gunshots were much louder than I expected, and I literally jumped a mile while everyone else remained perfectly calm and somber. I wanted to die.


----------



## steelpeterson (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm no jumpier than the average person when it comes to sounds, but if someone touches me unexpectedly I will freak out. My friends in college used to grab my butt to be funny and I would scream and jump away from them. And even if you're trying to be nice and give me a pat on the arm, there's no guarantee I won't take a swing at you. With all the touching that couples do, I sometimes wonder if I could ever handle being in a relationship.

Anyone else like this?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I am a total p***y when it comes to scary stuff and scream like an old woman. Especially when playing survival horror games. It's actually pretty hilarious. 

Anyone have a moment where you got scared of something, freaked out, then RAN TOWARD what was scaring you and starting hitting it? :lol


----------

